# Houston Liberty Festival 1/28 George Bush Park



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

At the gun range


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*Fri. Jan. 27:*
Carnival, Sporting Clays Tournament, Honor Ceremonies, The Knights of Mayhem, Military Exhibits, and More
*Sat. Jan 28*:
Concert feat. Mark Chesnutt, Carnival and ALL Festival Elements, and The Knights of Mayhem
*Sun. Jan. 29:*
Carnival, military reenactment camps

*Concert Saturday the 28th with Performances By:*
Mark Chesnutt :: Chris Brade :: David St. Romain ::Kevin Black Band :: Dallas McGilberry and the Tierney Brothers (formerly Straightfork)::Brothers N Arms :: Krippled Dogz :: Crank Case :: Steve Krase & The In Crowd :: Gary Boehm & The Texas Bluzzcatz :: Ken Gaines
GA: $10
VIP: $30 Includes BBQ Dinner, private cash bar and special VIP parking. VIP Meet and greet with the artists: Mark Chesnutt (headliner), Chris Brade, Texas Tenors, Kevin Black, David St. Romain

Carnival 1 Day Pass: $25
Carnival 3 Day Pass: $40​Celebrate our Armed Forces and honor their sacrifices at The *5th Annual Houston Liberty Festival* benefiting *Homes For Our Troops*, January 27 - 29, to raise funds to build specially-adapted homes for severely combat wounded veterans The three-day festival at George Bush Park, 16500 Westheimer Pkwy, has expanded to include live music, The Inland Empire Carnival, Viet Nam battle reenactment with helicopter, vendors, auctions, powered parachute demo, helicopter rides, moving presentations with honored Veterans, Sporting Clays Tournament, GNAT Shooting (www.gnatusa.com), a Classic and Exotic Car Exhibit, Flag Retirement Ceremony, , US Army Marksmanship Unit Exhibition Shooters, The US Honor Flag (www.ushonorflag.org), battle reenactments, rides in a Huey and a fully tracked M113 armored personnel carrier, girls on horseback, military equipment displays, impersonators, former POWs from WWII, Korea and Vietnam, War Dogs, Rolling Tributes to our Veterans, Cook Teams and more.
Every day, the men and women of our Armed Forces put their lives on the line protecting our freedom and independence. Some of those lives are lost, and some are profoundly and forever altered, suffering injuries so severe that they must rely on others for care, losing much of their independence. These severely injured veterans have a desperate need for specially adapted homes that will help restore the independence they have lost. For what they have sacrificed to protect our homes, we can, and should, build them their homes. Homes for Our Troops can "give back" freedom and independence to them through a gift of a specially adapted home.
*FESTIVAL ELEMENTS*

*Battle Reenactment: *A heart-pounding Viet Nam battle reenactment will be staged with an enemy ambush from the tree-line and troops flown in and wounded evacuation using a vintage Huey helicopter. Reenactors from other eras will bring American and Texan history alive.
*Sporting Clays Tournament:* Teams in multiple flights compete at different stations with varying challenges during the Sporting Clays Tournament hosted by American Shooting Centers. This year for the first time in Houston, the shoot will include Gnat Shooting, the wildly popular event that grew out of the UK where the target is a flying, radio-controlled model aircraft, constructed of Kevlar and titanium and fitted with pyrotechnic charges that explode to show a hit. More about Gnat shooting at: www.gnatusa.com.
*Car Show:* Car enthusiasts will see an amazing array of vehicles, from vintage classics to the latest in sleek power and styling from Ferrari, Maserati, Jaguar, Lamborghini and more, with entries from prestigious car clubs from around the state.
*Air Show:* The West Houston Squadron of the world renowned Commemorative Air Force will conduct flyovers to thrill the crowd with vintage warbirds.
*Powered Parachute Flights:* Powered parachutes provide exciting ultra-light recreational flight. Ram-air airfoil type parachutes take off from the ground and maneuver with a small prop engine.
*Historic Figures:* Reenactors will portray some of the most popular figures in our proud military history such as General George S. Patton, mingling with patrons and providing historic education for children.
*Helicopter Rides and Military Display:* Patrons can survey the entire event from helicopter rides in a vintage Huey, and WWII and Korean War era military vehicles, camps and gear will be on display.
*Carnival:* *
Reed Midway Exposition Carnival
*The Reed Midway Exposition Carnival, one of the longest running traditional national touring carnivals, will provide exciting rides, games, and attractions.
*Honor Ceremonies:* Honored former P.O.W.s, severely combat wounded and other veterans will speak on the needs of returning disabled veterans and the difference Homes For Our Troops makes for them, entering the event grounds in an honor convoy led by the Rolling Thunder motorcycle club. On Friday evening, irreparably damaged flags are retired in a moving Flag Retirement Ceremony, consigning them with proper form and honors to a bonfire.
*Knights of Mayhem:* Will full-contact professional jousting be the next extreme sport? For some, it is a real-life passion and thrives outside of the movies and Renaissance fairs.The "Knights of Mayhem," is a group of modern-day Lancelots and Galahads dedicated to transforming this medieval sport from a staged act to a professional sports phenomenon that will sweep the globe. As seen on *National Geographic*
*Cook Teams:* Twenty-five cook teams will offer samplings of some of the best cooking in Texas on Friday and Saturday morning until 3:00 PM.
*Food Vendors:* A host of Food Vendors offering a wide variety of specialty foods and festival favorites will be serving Friday and Saturday afternoon and all day Sunday.
*Craft and Specialty Vendors:* Everything from fine guns to gun repair and shooting supplies to crafts and art honoring our troops will be available.
*Auctions:* Patrons can help raise funds for Homes For Our Troops and come away with valuable items from art to valuable guns, from unique memorabilia to prestigious hunting trips.
*Other Events:* Other attractions include exhibition shooting, war dog demonstrations, historic military weapons demonstrations from the 6TH Cavalry, and much more
*Shooting Exhibitions: *The US Army Marksmanship Unit will send two of their shooters to perform Exhibitions on Friday and Saturday. Mark Weeks and Glenn Eller will be on hand to shoot, visit and perform. Homes for Our Troops, is a national non-profit whose mission is to build specially adapted homes for service members who have been severely wounded in combat operations since September 11, 2001. All specially adapted homes are built at NO COST to the veteran. HFOT relies completely on private donations, and receives no government funding whatsoever. All monies raised allows the vets the chance to live their lives, as independently as possible, in their own homes.



​


----------

